# Prices cut another 15% in DC, Goodbye Uber, hello Lyft!



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

I just received a text from Uber notifying me of another price cut in DC. This time its 15% effective tomorrow at 5pm. I said I would quit when I no longer thought it would be worth it and now it's not. My vehicle and my time are worth more to me than pennies. I will dust off the pink 'stache in my trunk and drive exclusively for Lyft from now on. Here is part of what they said.

*LOWERED PRICES = MORE DEMAND THAN EVER*

Uber's summer rider promotion is coming to an end, so *to continue record growth on uberX, we're decreasing uberX prices by roughly 15%*. Cancellation fees will not change. The new rates, effective *Saturday, August 23rd at 5pm*, are as follows:

Base: $2.00

Per mile: $1.25

Per minute: $0.25
Minimum trip: $5.00

Cancellation fee: $5.00


----------



## uberrockville (Aug 16, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I just received a text from Uber notifying me of another price cut in DC. This time its 15% effective tomorrow at 5pm. I said I would quit when I no longer thought it would be worth it and now it's not. My vehicle and my time are worth more to me than pennies. I will dust off the pink 'stache in my trunk and drive exclusively for Lyft from now on. Here is part of what they said.
> 
> *LOWERED PRICES = MORE DEMAND THAN EVER*
> 
> ...


I'm going to lyft.
Are you willing to give me your lyft referral code before i register?Maybe you could get some refer bonus.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

uberrockville said:


> I'm going to lyft.
> Are you willing to give me your lyft referral code before i register?Maybe you could get some refer bonus.


Sure, it's ELLISON6.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

I just found out all Lyft rides are now 20% all day everyday starting today, but it still has to be better than Uber.


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I just found out all Lyft rides are now 20% all day everyday starting today, but it still has to be better than Uber.


Depending how many hours you drive, you get a bonus from Lyft. If you drive 50 hours (full time), you keep 100%.

I drive 15 hours and they will give me 5% of the 20% back at the end of the week, making Lyft's ultimate share 15%, PLUS they don't deduct sales tax like Uber does in Rhode Island.


----------



## Raider (Jul 25, 2014)

Just keep both app on brother, if the pickup is more than 4minutes away on Uber just ignore it...even at the rates they cut it too, it's not AS bad as those in Cali...i still think you can make a little bit if you are just in D.C and not racking up dead miles.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Raider said:


> Just keep both app on brother, if the pickup is more than 4minutes away on Uber just ignore it...even at the rates they cut it too, it's not AS bad as those in Cali...i still think you can make a little bit if you are just in D.C and not racking up dead miles.


It may not be AS bad but $2.00 base fare, down from $3.10, and $1.25 per mile , down from $1.40 is NOT worth it, dead miles or not. I value my car and time more, I was already considering quitting and this new price cut has pushed me too far. I don't need Uber anyway.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

UberDC said:


> It may not be AS bad but $2.00 base fare, down from $3.10, and $1.25 per mile , down from $1.40 is NOT worth it, dead miles or not. I value my car and time more, I was already considering quitting and this new price cut has pushed me too far. I don't need Uber anyway.


If you can keep dead miles down to the very minimum it in effect boosts your rate. If it drops your number of trips too much though, that's a problem. You can try just ignoring any requests over say 5-7 minutes away and see how it goes. Dead miles can effectively reduce your rate by half or even more. This is how some drivers are trying to adapt to these rates by ignoring requests at any significant distance away.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

grams777 said:


> If you can keep dead miles down to the very minimum it in effect boosts your rate. If it drops your number of trips too much though, that's a problem. You can try just ignoring any requests over say 5-7 minutes away and see how it goes. Dead miles can effectively reduce your rate by half or even more. This is how some drivers are trying to adapt to these rates by ignoring requests at any significant distance away.


Others can keep adapting, I'm not.


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I have a new strategy on guaranteed minimum weekends like today is $15 you have to take 2 rides per day minimum and be logged in any amount of time between hours of 9 pm - 3 am and keep a 90% acceptance rate. So last night I tried sitting at home holding my wifees hand watching TV (which is almost miracle time we can spend together due to me having to work every day endless hours) and I will be a little more aggressive tonight using only LYFT when they hit primetime (which legally is supposed to go away here because of new city ordinance)
I knew it would be possible last night because I picked up 2 happy drunk guys locally and took them to a bar locally and I know they would need a ride home so about 1:15 AM I got their ping and picked up 2 sloppy falling down drunk guys and brought them home. They moved the pin so we had a little misunderstanding but between the rides one of the guys tipped me $12 he was playing with drunk guy money which I always like to take advantage of (Yes I will take your tip even when you are drunk)
So if I do not get my guaranteed minimum this weekend at least I drove smart during this time and had quality home. I drove 4 for LYFT during bar close time and made a total of $16 which blows donkey schlong. I am trying to play it smart maybe I can keep my targets which the first week is epic fail


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I have a new strategy on guaranteed minimum weekends like today is $15 you have to take 2 rides per day minimum and be logged in any amount of time between hours of 9 pm - 3 am and keep a 90% acceptance rate. So last night I tried sitting at home holding my wifees hand watching TV (which is almost miracle time we can spend together due to me having to work every day endless hours) and I will be a little more aggressive tonight using only LYFT when they hit primetime (which legally is supposed to go away here because of new city ordinance)
> I knew it would be possible last night because I picked up 2 happy drunk guys locally and took them to a bar locally and I know they would need a ride home so about 1:15 AM I got their ping and picked up 2 sloppy falling down drunk guys and brought them home. They moved the pin so we had a little misunderstanding but between the rides one of the guys tipped me $12 he was playing with drunk guy money which I always like to take advantage of (Yes I will take your tip even when you are drunk)
> So if I do not get my guaranteed minimum this weekend at least I drove smart during this time and had quality home. I drove 4 for LYFT during bar close time and made a total of $16 which blows donkey schlong. I am trying to play it smart maybe I can keep my targets which the first week is epic fail


So you guys only have to take 2 rides per day minimum? Here in DC it is average of one per hour.. which I take it to mean one per hour that we are online though they are typically clear as mud in the requirements. Care to wager on whether we actually get our guarantees?


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

NightRider said:


> So you guys only have to take 2 rides per day minimum? Here in DC it is average of one per hour.. which I take it to mean one per hour that we are online though they are typically clear as mud in the requirements. Care to wager on whether we actually get our guarantees?


I got my guarantees when I met the requirements.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I got my guarantees when I met the requirements.


My concern in particular is with acceptance rates, and the possibility that they may not be correct... i've read about it from others here, and think I've seen some discrepancy between what I believe to be my acceptance rate and what Uber thinks it is. Of course, that's when they were emailing me weekly summary reports, which hasn't happened now in almost a month.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

NightRider said:


> My concern in particular is with acceptance rates, and the possibility that they may not be correct... i've read about it from others here, and think I've seen some discrepancy between what I believe to be my acceptance rate and what Uber thinks it is. Of course, that's when they were emailing me weekly summary reports, which hasn't happened now in almost a month.


I simply accepted every request during guarantees and didn't have to worry about it.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I have a new strategy on guaranteed minimum weekends like today is $15 you have to take 2 rides per day minimum and be logged in any amount of time between hours of 9 pm - 3 am and keep a 90% acceptance rate.


As you know I'm in the same market. The 90% acceptance rate requirement means that you can't miss any rides if you only take the minimum 2, and if you are logged in any significant amount of time, required for the price guarantee to add up to anything, then you are going to get more than 2 pings. I did three hours last night and from my first ping on I stayed well ahead of the guarantee the whole time.


----------



## Nick Manning (May 3, 2014)

Chicago pricing lol


----------



## 2Kucing (Aug 24, 2014)

I think we are screwed up, no more free water or AC i guess... i mean Uber has superior service compared to cab or lyft, no need to drop the price that is already cheap, unless they are trying to destroy the competition and then monopoly the market.


----------



## pissedoff (Aug 23, 2014)

It is said the grass is always greener on the other side of the fence.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

UberDC said:


> I will dust off the pink 'stache in my trunk and drive exclusively for Lyft from now on. Here is part of what they said.
> 
> *LOWERED PRICES = MORE DEMAND THAN EVER*


I just don't understand why people don't understand Lyft is simply the lesser of 2 evils plus tips
pop quiz though, what was the rate before they cut it to $1.25


----------

